# Alternative to burnisher?



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I was wondering if there was an alternative to putting a good edge on a card scraper. I don't own a burnisher and I have quite a few projects coming up where I could use my scrapers.
Is there a way I could use my granite slab sharpening system to put a good hook/edge on card scrapers?
How do you all keep your scrapers edged?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You can use a drill bit for a burnisher. :smile:


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

mdntrdr said:


> You can use a drill bit for a burnisher. :smile:


Intrigued...how so sir?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

asevereid said:


> Intrigued...how so sir?



The same way you would use a burnisher. :smile:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I make small scrapers (2" & 3") from the hard steel used in lumber strapping, the 1.25" wide stuff.
The wood work is quite small.
Cut with aircraft metal shears and tidied up with a chalked up file. One long edge squared off
with the file. I turn the file around and use the shank to create the burr.
Not very good at it yet but better than the shreddies with sandpaper.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this will help*


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

I made my first burnisher from an old triangle file.

Sand the teeth off the three sides with a disc sander, then smooth, round and stone the three edges.

Be careful grinding the teeth off the file, take your time. don't burn yourself, it gets hot.


----------



## CedarSlayer (Oct 5, 2013)

Ultimate burnisher, obtain a fine carbide rod. Mine is made from a 1/8" diameter polished round blank, 3" long. I ordered mine from enco for less than 5$ I have also used HSS drill bits and HSS round tool blanks.

Bob


----------



## toolskart (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes you can use HSS drill bit sets in the alternate of burnisher and epoxying a dowel on each end of one of the heavier bits and using it as a burnisher..


----------

